# Spider Rider 2007 video



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

My first youtube video. I feel so much younger now.:jol:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool looking. Nice lighting. Good choice of music as well. Nice job.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*That is too cool*


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Very pro... what were You using for your floating spirits?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice yard Haunt thanks for sharing.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very cool, one of these days I'll edit my video!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like this vid ..very spooky looking..great job


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks, sorry it took so long to figure out how to get something on youtube.
There were 3 rising spirits. I extended the arms on one of my FCG rigs so they could come up from behind tombstones. A pic is on this thread, http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9334


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

wholly crap that is good!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

really amazing work. The lighting is perfect.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy Cow! That is awesome! Your layout and lighting are totally pro-grade. And lots of movement... those leapin' spooks are just too cool.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

holy crap dude!!! that is great- i love it all, make me want more---rising spirts are a nice touch and the flying bats


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice job! What kind of fog chiller setup did you use?


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, fantasic job!

Randy


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks, I used a garbage can filled with dryer vent hose for the grave yard fog chiller and a cooler fog chiller on the other side of the yard. For the first time I used Froggy's Swamp Juice which made an incredible difference in thickness and hang time. Two blocks away it literally looked like fog moving in with cars having to slow down and the headlights beams glowing. One kid was running in circles on the driveway yelling "I can't see where I'm going!" Word of mouth brought more people with instructions to "follow the fog" the house.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Really great video. Terrific lighting and awesome fog! Wow! I loved the stirring witch - even knowing how it's made it still creeped me out. I've just got to build one of my own.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice indeed! Inspirational to say the least. That's the right way to decorate the yard.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Can't add much to what's been said. Awesome display. The floating spirits were over the top! You really had the whole package! I'd look forward to this year's show!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow awesome!!!! great lighting and props!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I had seen your pictures before, but watching it in action is even better. Fantastic job.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

My stuff is childish compared to yours!!!!! Absolutely CREEPY!!!! :xbones:Just wonderful. Oh and BTW did mention that I really like it too!!LOL
Denise


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Love it... lovit lovit lovit! I'm jealous... as usual.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Fabulous! The fog and lighting are amazing, and I LOOOOOVE your witch!  Wanna come to my house and haunt my yard?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh wow! I just saw this and it is incredible. That witch was really scary, I have seen a ton of them but there was something about yours. Yikes. I also love the rising spirits, although I am still trying to figure out how you did that with a FCG rig.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

What can anyone saw but WOW! Great lighting and props. I love everything that you did. Great example.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh my ......... I bow to the master. I absolutely love the witch cauldron, looks so realistic. Any how to info listed that tells how to do this ???? I sure have a long way to go to even come close to this.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The witch is a copy of the www.scarefx.com witch. There are some excellent how-to plans on his site. The rising ghosts are easy. I just lengthened the 3 arms on the FCG rig and hung it from the tree. I also have a slightly higher res version of the video on youtube here. Click on the purple bar and then click on "watch in high quality"






Well I had some expansion plans for this year but the economy changed them. I lose my company car come Oct. 1st. Since I have 2 daughters that will need cars soon, to save money I am stuck rebuilding an old Datsun 240Z to be my own commuter. I have owned several so I have lots of extra parts!

Well its fun watching the creativity grow on this site, I just hope to trade my greasy car hands into monster mud hands in time to add something this year.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that is way cool.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Awesome! And we're neighbors! Howdy.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Neighbor!!!


----------

